
Ask HN: In what sense cookie warnings work? - jaakl
Now if they don&#x27;t really work for anyone, shouldn&#x27;t we just stop showing them, saving everyones time and resources?
======
codingdave
They exist for compliance with GDPR, which requires informed consent before
storing cookie's on a user's system.

If you have another idea of how to get that informed consent before storing a
cookie, I'm sure people would love to explore other ideas.

~~~
jaakl
Sure, I know why everyone has to show them legally. But if noone reads them
really, and mindlessly clicks through, then it serves 0% of the intended
purpose. Protection measure what does not do anything really useful (just
avoiding regulatory fine) is worse as it is just a big waste and false sense
of being informed?

~~~
jaakl
Another working idea from me would be that if someone really hates cookies,
and somehow manages to live over consequences. then these should be just
disabled in the browser side, either globally or per site. Server-side cookie
warning solution is prime sample of wasteful privacy theater, nothing more.

